Ask HN: What personal little shell aliases, scripts or hacks bring you joy? - 4thwaywastrel
======
dvtrn
`sl` - it's all fun and games until you forget you installed it on a server
somewhere and slip up when trying to view a directory on a Centos system
somewhere in a closet and start wondering why there's a locomotive scrolling
across the screen.

Ask me how I know :P

------
orschiro
fzf: [https://github.com/junegunn/fzf](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf)

------
db48x
alias primetime='watch -t -n 1 "factor \$(date +%s)"'

